# BigInteger und Modulo



## Guest (4. Apr 2004)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in Java einzulernen. Ich habe mir als Aufgabe die Prüfziffernberechnung für Iban vorgenommen. Die Nummer zur Ermittlung kann 36 stellig sein. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mit für BigInteger entschieden. 
Nur leider habe ich bisher keinen Ansatz in der Literatur gefunden, wie man auf BigInteger Modulo anwenden kann.

In pruefZiffer soll der BigInteger Wert von newTest abgeleft werden.


```
pruefZiffer = new BigInteger(newTest);
```

Wie kann iich auf den Wert  % 97 (Modulo) anwenden?


----------



## spidermobile (4. Apr 2004)

Hi,
der Eintrag oben ist von mir. Hab mich soeben registriert. Es lohnt sich, ist ein tolles Form hier !!!

Ich habe zur obigen Frage bereits herausgefunden, dass die BigInteger Klasse eine Methode remainder hat. Nur leider weiss ich nicht, ie ich diese anwenden kann.


----------



## bummerland (4. Apr 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/math/BigInteger.html#remainder(java.math.BigInteger)


```
BigInteger a, b, c;
a = new BigInteger(9999);
b = new BigInteger(12);
c = a.remainder(b); // c = a % b
```


----------



## spidermobile (4. Apr 2004)

Hi becstift,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

